# Gib's Christmas giveaway



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

As the winner of Gib's Christmas giveaway it's time to review about the traditional oak boardcut #29 I received on the 7th of January 2011.

When I opened the packet I was surprised about the weight, very light! I first thought it was an inconvenient!

Not at all. The shape feels good in the hand. I haven't had to look for any different ways to hold it.

No hole for the pinky ! Pinky directly finds it's place on the bottom of the handle that offers a soft, comfortable and constant grip.

The one I received has a dark brown walnut color and finished to a very smooth and glossy perfection with varnish.

Let's now shoot it.

Original bandset first, tapered for butterfly shooting.

As butterfly shooting is not my cup of tea I was first a bit disappointed.

So I tried with light 3/8# steel as the pouch is very small. After 50 shots I was mostly succesfull at 7.5 meters indoors. 150 shots more, just for fun!

I had more fun the following afternoon with Gold TB cut 30/20/215mm. I shot 100 steel 12mm, 7 gramms with some great accuracy.

So it was time tonight to see if this traditional design will work with Express band assemblies from Bill Herriman (Tex Shooter). After 200 easy, funny and accurate shots later I thought about stronger bands.

Then I tried my double Gold TB set to 30/20/215mm with no problem.

*I'm thanksfull to Gib from Slingshots Canada to give me the opportunity to test a traditionnal quality handmade slingshot .*

*All slingshots' fans understand that I'm interested to test and make a review about the Mini Plinker that seems to be a very interesting small slingshot.*

*Will Gib send me his Mini Plinker to test it?*

*GreyOwl
*


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great review on the slingshot GreyOwl, remember to have fun shooting her, but no fork hit's. I lurk in the personal for sale section, waiting to pick up beautiful slingshots like yours







.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL, he's not kidding. 
Philly


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Excellent review Phil, and good looking picture as well.....plus fantastic English, seriously.

Gib has a good product and it's good to see the prize went to a well deserved recipient.

As to the fork hits, seriously don't let it happen, Louis will snatch it up in an instant. It's scary to see his monopoly on the slingshot trade







......I know if the time ever comes where I have to let a frame go, every member will receive a sale/trade alert pm before I post.....the sad thing is, he'll still be first to scoop it up.









Kidding aside (although I was being quite serious).....great post, and great product from Slingshots Canada!

Cheers - John


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good post man


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this post. GreyOwl, that is a great way to review someone's slingshot. Very good job, man. I have one of Gib's frames myself and believe me, I've never seen better workmanship -- and that includes his bands and pouch. Excellent!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I really enjoy making them!


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

You're right Dayhiker.

This frame assures to give some very pleasant and exciting shootings sessions.

I wish to have one in my car, one on my desk, one in my outdoors trousers pocket!


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

I have never won or been given anything as usefull as this








lovey catty mate









atb 
Ross


----------

